# Official: Calderon Signs/Jose Calderon, come on down...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

...you're the next contestant in "Can you help the raptors be a contender in the future?"



> "Matt Bonner waited around for an offer that didn't come yesterday, and the Raptors were preparing today to announce their first foray into the NBA's free-agent market. *Sources say the team will sign free agent guard Jose Calderon of Spain* and re-sign Pape Sow in the first significant moves of the off-season."


http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

of course a key note here is the 'rumors' attached with the url link


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*

I believe the raptors have a press conference scheduled for this afternoon to announce the signing of Calderon.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*

yep they will wai until someone one offers bonner a deal than match they just dont want to match a 5 yr 15 mill+ deal, I would think.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*



Benis007 said:


> I believe the raptors have a press conference scheduled for this afternoon to announce the signing of Calderon.



3pm


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*

you know what'd be great? after babcock announces the signing of both pape and jose, the room darkens and a spotlight is shone over the the curtain, and roko comes out of through said curtains....

let's hope my bored mind of state comes through...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*



trick said:


> you know what'd be great? after babcock announces the signing of both pape and jose, the room darkens and a spotlight is shone over the the curtain, and roko comes out of through said curtains....
> 
> let's hope my bored mind of state comes through...


:laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*

Press conference at 3pm? Finally we have something real to talk about. Sheesh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Jose Calderon, come on down...*

The Fan is reporting that Sow won't be re-signed today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, the press conference just ended. Calderon's english isn't as good as Araujo's, but he managed to put forward a pretty positive message about being a team-first player.

Babcock speaks Spanish. Go figure. Anyways, Babcock described him as a player who understands the flow of the game and will contribute accordingly. He expects him to be a factor for us this year but anticipates some growing pains, as most college and European players experience.

Calderon fielded offers from other teams but he had good meetings with Rob and said that he liked the city, so this is where he decided to play. I suppose that means we offered him more money.

No mention whatsoever of the following: Sow, Bonner, Ukic. Leads me to believe they told the reporters before the conference started that those topics weren't to be discussed. I appreciate that, though. It's Calderon's moment, let him be the focus of attention.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

did they show clips of him during the conference? how does he play


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> did they show clips of him during the conference? how does he play


No clips. They had some WNBA garbage to get back to.

Related note: last night on Conan they had a good WNBA joke. They said that the Liberty had purchased a new scoreboard that was powered entirely by public apathy. Lol.

Anyways, Rob described him as a winner, a good three-point and free-throw shooter, and a "true" point guard. I've started a thread in other pro basketball to try and get some scouting reports on him from our international community.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

a nice little bio on our newest raptor:
http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BDG


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Birthplace: Villanueva de la Serena, Spain

haha


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Related note: last night on Conan they had a good WNBA joke. They said that the Liberty had purchased a new scoreboard that was powered entirely by public apathy. Lol.


yeah i saw that, the best part of yesterday's episode was the animal guy wow conan is hilarious


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> Birthplace: Villanueva de la Serena, Spain
> 
> haha


 :laugh:

how ironic


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> Birthplace: Villanueva de la Serena, Spain
> 
> haha


Doesn't Charlie speak Spanish, too?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I've got a cousin that lives in Barcelona that is really big into basketball.. I will see what he sends back on Calderon.

If he doesn't get back to me he can forget about something from me at Xmas


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Two reports from draftexpress.com about Calderon. First from Spanish Cup tournament (8 top Spanish teams playoff style do-or-die games) from February'05 and another from Euroleague Final Four in May.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=105 near the bottom of the page.
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=173


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Two reports from draftexpress.com about Calderon. First from Spanish Cup tournament (8 top Spanish teams playoff style do-or-die games) from February'05 and another from Euroleague Final Four in May.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=105 near the bottom of the page.
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=173


Thanks.


Babcock said on the Fan that Calderon has signed a 3 year contract. No reports on the dollar amount yet.


----------



## TROITEIRO3 (Jul 18, 2004)

CLIP1 

CLIP2 

CLIP3 

CLIP4 

CLIP5 

CLIP6 

CLIP7 

CLIP8


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TROITEIRO3 said:


> CLIP1
> 
> CLIP2
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for these clips!


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

yea, thanks a bunch for the clips... 

im just a little disappointed that all the clips were of him scoring... and not his other PG skills....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow the guy can shoot


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a bit dissapointed, because the info about him tells us he's more of a shooter, and that's not what we are looking for.

He's a good PG overall, and I think all the team needs now is to sign Cook.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> I'm a bit dissapointed, because the info about him tells us he's more of a shooter, and that's not what we are looking for.
> 
> He's a good PG overall, and I think all the team needs now is to sign Cook.


He is a great PG, he is fast, he can do the rigth thing in the right moment, he is the starting PG in the spanish national team, he has been junior world champion a few years ago against the USA, with some kids in the team I thing you know about them, Gasol and Raul Lopez.

He has been finalist in both Euroleague and Spanish league, and perhaps he is one of the two best PG out of USA the last year (the other was Jasikevicius).

He is by far, better than Ukic. You have acquired the best guy of both. Congratulations.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

We need more passing and ball movement, and this guy isn't really a passer. He was averaging 12points, 3 rebs, 3 ast, last year in 30 mins of game time... although from his clips and highlights he can get to the basket and take some contact which we do need, there didn't see to be a great deal of courtvision in his game. We'll see how it all pans out.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

CrimsonShadows said:


> We need more passing and ball movement, and this guy isn't really a passer. He was averaging 12points, 3 rebs, 3 ast, last year in 30 mins of game time... although from his clips and highlights he can get to the basket and take some contact which we do need, there didn't see to be a great deal of courtvision in his game. We'll see how it all pans out.


You can't rely on Euro stats for assists - I'm not sure exactly how they count them, but people get very few. Babcock mentioned one game where the Raps were scouting and counted nine assists for Jose, and the offical box score was 3. I did see a clip of a few very nice fast break passes - one to Scolia, and one to some other guy that I don't know.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Euro-assists are completely different.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

If the person who you pass to puts the ball on the floor its not an assist


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

AirBonner said:


> If the person who you pass to puts the ball on the floor its not an assist


Thanks, always wondered about that. So pretty much any layup is not an assist.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well as long as they catch it and put it in with out dribling


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

madman said:


> well as long as they catch it and put it in with out dribling


I guess it makes sense - far more than the NBA rule of directly leading to a bucket which is pretty subjective. It doens't really matter aside from comparinghe two leagues.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Divine Spammer said:


> I'm a bit dissapointed, because the info about him tells us he's more of a shooter, and that's not what we are looking for.
> 
> He's a good PG overall, and I think all the team needs now is to sign Cook.



No.

He can shoot. But you can't look at his Euro ast numbers. You have to basically serve a lay up or dunk to get one. Rob said when he kept track every time he watched, he got around 9. The official Euro sheet said 2. Big difference.

This guy is European. He was very happy to come to Toronto, because it is Toronto. Knowing the alternatives, there are very few places that are as close to European cities in the NBA.

This, I hope is the start of trying to take advantage of our European flair.

I am very excited to have him. I hope Sam gives him a shot to earn the starters role. Push Rafer to play D.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

AirBonner said:


> If the person who you pass to puts the ball on the floor its not an assist


i think i like that better than the current way the nba measures assists, which is pretty inconsistent imo.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

trick said:


> i think i like that better than the current way the nba measures assists, which is pretty inconsistent imo.


well, the NBA is good for average fans who likes big numbers... I seriously doubt Nash would have gotten MVP honours if NBA was using Euro methods


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

wind161 said:


> I seriously doubt Nash would have gotten MVP honours if NBA was using Euro methods


I don't know. 
A lot of his ast count in europe. Passed to the open man (usally Q) who shot immediatly. Matrix and Amare got plenty of easy basket from him, so he has atleast 7-8 ast in european standards. 

And there are thing you don't see in stats. 
For example- passing to ball to a player who gets fouled on the shot and go the FT line.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> I don't know.
> A lot of his ast count in europe. Passed to the open man (usally Q) who shot immediatly. Matrix and Amare got plenty of easy basket from him, so he has atleast 7-8 ast in european standards.
> 
> And there are thing you don't see in stats.
> For example- passing to ball to a player who gets fouled on the shot and go the FT line.


what i meant is that because of deflated numbers in assists... giving Nash the MVP would have been bad PR


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

After checking out the clips that are posted, I noticed that he can finnish with his left hand very well. I think that he will be able to gain some respect early as an all around guard and give us some solid minutes off of the bench. He looks like he can push the ball well, and with his ability to pull down a rebound, he should start the break by himself.


----------

